# Shared printer: Windows needs more disk space to print this document.



## ratidore

Last weekend, while visiting my parents, I couldn't print on their shared printer.  Didn't have time to trouble shoot it.  This weekend, I tried to print, and got the error: _Windows needs more disk space to print this document._

I went into the computer with the shared printer and saw that the default printer had changed.  My father apparently had a problem with his primary printer, and attached a different one, but has now gone back to the original printer.  I set the correct printer as default, and deleted the rest, but on my wireless laptop I still get the error: _Windows needs more disk space to print this document._

-Ratidore

Edit: No documents seen spooling.


----------



## ratidore

Restarted both computers, and it's now fixed.


----------



## converting_boxes

Maybe you should try to delete some stuff from your hard disk. Otherwise i dont know what else to suggest.


----------

